# my 37 gallon baby...RIP



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

F22 said:


> i need to figure how many watts per gallon i have since the lights are some distance from the tank... about 8 inches or so...


Wpg is based on output of T12 bulbs. The smaller the bulb the more light you have. The best lights for non Co2 tank are the T5NO (normal output).

For every inch light distance from substrate increased there is a intensity reduced 15%. This is only good when the distance between the light and the substrate is more than 10 inches or so. As you get still closer to the bulb the inverse square relationship changes to more like a direct relationship to distance. And, the more bulbs you have above the tank, the sooner it becomes a direct relationship. Hoppy


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

wow, i had no idea how to calculate that... thanks much


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice rock work! You cant have a good tank without it in my opinion! Do you\will you add any plants?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

thanks!
as far as plants i'm ordering some stuff for the shop... i'm thinking java fern and monoselenium, maybe a bit of java moss on the rocks and wood to tie things together...

hopefully i get it in by friday

F


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Those plants would look good! Have you thought about Anubias?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

yea, i just haven't found nice ones from my supplier yet.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

added a pothos and hopefully some anubias and moss this week... looking good i think


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

I like this one a lot! 

I really like those swordtails too and I've been considering putting some in the 55...but I'm not sure.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Get some swordtail dude. Just get a cool variety.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Update. I hate livebearers. Lost a few swordtails this morning. Perfect water parameters. Livebearers are the WORST!I better get some friggin babies quick or I'm gonna have to spend loot on more fish. 

:grumble:


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

i think i hate my tank, i may do something else tonight... ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Atleast you don't have a 40gal Breeder break last night causing you to spend the rest of the night/day setting up a 125gal....And then find out the new lids/lights you bought and spent so much on are too small...and you only have 18 EXPENSIVE Columbian Tetras instead of the 20 leaving 2, MIA.

And having to move the rest of your tanks to a new room, before you FINALLY move them to their intended, fish room. :icon_evil

Ugh, it's been one of those weeks...atleast I got a promotion @ work! 

Good luck with your tank tho!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

congrats on the promo, maybe i'll leave the tank and build a terrarium for my geckos


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

new pic, startin to look a little more like i want...


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

new pics, changed some water and moved some things around

























comment pleassssseeeee


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

i like how u cleaned the tank up.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

anyone see the marineland LED lights yet? nobody on my wholesale end has them in stock but they look unreal...


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

side note. bella palm and peace lily go in tomorrow, and I gotta cut back the pothos, its ridiculus


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

got my LED lights!!!!!!
they go on in like an hour on my lunch break!!!!!


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

I like this tank a lot! i feel like I'm peaking into a little cave in a river bank! It's looking good!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

thanks, its coming along like i had hoped, these LEDS are stupid brite, and they have a build in moonlight, so i'm pretty pumped at how pimp it is...haha


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

haahahaha awesome! Can't wait ot see them!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

pimp marine land double brite LEDs 









these lights are amazing, the color spectrum is amazing. they put a shimmer on the water just like HQI.

here is the downfall though, not quite bright enough... I had to increase the light with a coil florescent in a reptile dome... but to be honest i like them, the only question is... will my plants.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

think i could CO2 this system?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

also, i need a cool floater... any ideas?

not duckweed!


----------



## adrianng1996 (Dec 1, 2009)

F22 said:


> also, i need a cool floater... any ideas?
> 
> not duckweed!


red foot floater or riccia fluitans


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

ok cool. thanks!


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Looks good! 

I would also vote for red root floater, it has gorgeous roots that really add something neat to the look of a tank. roud:


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

any clue where i can get them?
also, im gonna put some air plants in with the pothos and add the bella palm tonight, just need to find a way to keep it in the dry area... but i can handle that part easily i hope...

any ideas on if i need CO2?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

think i can just keep the roots in the water and let the rest of the plant grow free? ehh, im gonna try it no matter what. haha


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

No idea on the CO2 part, I don't think you'll need it for the plants you have in the water and it wouldn't do anything for the plants growing above the water. 

Don't know about growing emersed plants though, never tried it myself. 

As for the red root floater, check the swap n shop, if no one is offering it, try posting a WTB thread, i'm sure someone has some! :thumbsup:


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

cool works for me, i'm gonna add the bella palm tonight and see where that gets me, i gotta admit though, this has turned into a pretty wild project


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Hahaha it seems that way! And it looks really cool so I can't wait to see how it progresses and grows in! roud:


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

moss i got from you is starting to show pretty crazy growth...

thanks!


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

No problem! Is it in this tank? Glad to hear it's doing well! Pictures?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

bromeliad guzmania? will it work?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

new pics boys and girls... 37 is lookin rad...FINALLY.
I Should have some cool bromeliads comin in this week that i will place in the pothos to keep the roots from rotting out. in the mean time, i took the crinum from my 12g and replanted it here... the roots spread 8" in all directions... hahaha soooo cool...


























also, does anyone know if Betta Albimarginata would be ok with gold occelatus and koi swordtails? or are they better in the 12 by themselves?

thanks!


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Tank is looking VERY cool! Can't wait to see it as it continues to fill in!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Btw any idea on the bettas I mentioned?


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

I don't know much about wild type bettas so I'm afraid I can't help.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Arrggghhhhhhhh! Anyone else?!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

i really think i shoulda gone rimless and spent the money... this tank was just so tempting with my employee discount...haha


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

PS should I be using anything besides root tabs?


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Probably depends how the plants are growing, but root tabs won't do much (or anything) for the emmersed plants so you might want to dose the water column, unless the plants are looking healthy and then you wouldn't need to.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

well, the terrestrial plants are lookin pretty good, especially since the pothos has made got its roots completely submerged and into the gravel bed... the only things that will benefit from the root tabs are the crinum and the java fern, i'm not too worried about the moss seems to be lookin pretty good. i should probably leave it alone and let it grow in...


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

F22 said:


> also, does anyone know if Betta Albimarginata would be ok with gold occelatus and koi swordtails? or are they better in the 12 by themselves?
> 
> thanks!


Betta albimarginata wouldn't be a good choice to mix with your Shellies as they prefer soft water. 
http://www.ibcbettas.org/smp/species/albimarginata.html

A pair or "reverse trio" (2M/1F) of Betta simplex might work, though. Many breeders report that they actually do better in slightly hard water. I'm planning on starting a colony of these in my own 46gal eventually...
http://www.ibcbettas.org/smp/species/simplex.html

Keep in mind that if you get F0 stock you'll need to culture live foods for them. Wild bettas are notoriously picky eaters. You might do better to look for CB stock from a breeder if you don't want to keep up with that. www.UlimateBettas.com would be a good place to find a US-based breeder. I'm planning on getting my B. simplex from Brianjim there.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

ehh, i already added them and they look great... i guess i'll see what happens next...


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

is it bad that my plants don't pearl?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

ok, soooo, lil update...

the lights... ps, it works super well.. 









crinum, me thinks its new growth anyone know?


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Sweet tank! I have a 38 and I'm tempted to do a riparium. Those lights look great also!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

thanks!

i think you should do it... ripariums are super fun... though im not sure how to classify this setup..
haha


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Riparium with pieces of land. LOL.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

i am having a major issue, i cannot get any fish to breed in this tank, i am gettin no success from the koi swordtails or the gold occelatus.. super annoying, especially since i have bred both species a million times...

ughhhh


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

What's your water params like? Koi Swordtails should be the easier fish to breed. You should actually have a hard time. Could it be they are taking a long time to breed? I have a guppy that hasn't given birth in the last two months but she has a fat belly. 

With the Gold Occelatus, have you looked at shells or do you have shells where the babies might be hiding?


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Just looked at your pictures, do you even have a male in your tank?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

just one male koi swordtail... I think his boys are sterile... haha too much mountain dew... as far as the occe they arent breeding, but i have shells...oh well, just gotta wait it out on them, maybe i will try to find another koi swordtail...

the ones i have a taiwan imports and i think they are all sterile..


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

I'd look around your area and grab a couple males and see if they "work".


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

back to the wholesaler... damn


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

LOL. Which wholesaler do you go to?

Also, what's the plant called that's out of the surface?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

i use like 5 wholesalers, and a transhipper the terrestrial plant is just a common pothos plant... if you keep the roots submerged they do amazing. I only got the pothos so i have a place to put air plants...


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Can we get a recent full tank shot?! I want to see how it looks because it looks liek you've gotten lots of growth in the above water portion! I bet it look awesome!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

I will post tonight. 

Quick note. I replaced the fluval 4plus internal with a whisper 20i. What a difference!!!


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

awesome! Maybe the fish will be happier and will spawn now


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

I doubt it. Ha


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

bummer, but, here's hopin' anyway!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

new pic!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

need an opinion...

should i scrap all the fish and throw a pair of haplochromis burtoni in and let them breed and look amazing?

please follks.. need advice...


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Tank looks good! You need to do a water change to get out some of those Tannins so we can see the underwater part better though! :hihi: 

As for the fish, I don't know anything about them, but I did a quick google search and they look to me like they are a little large for the amount of water that's in your tank?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

yea, i have 2" juvis at the shop though... haha... i guess i can leave them... as far as water changes, i do one every 3 days, there is just so much driftwood that im havin an issue... i may start to run a micron pad in the filter though... i need a new canister to setup as a carbon reactor, but the fiance will kill me if i spend that kinda scratch on something that isn't the wedding.. haha


----------



## Triv (Jan 10, 2010)

Those haps are a schooling type fish. The males are pretty aggressive. They are also a hard water fish. You may have issues with a "breeding pair" as they aren't pairing fish.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

sure they are... i've bred them a very successfully with just 2 in a 20L tank..

no disrespect triv,


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Yeah they look a little large as adults for that amount of water to me, because it's 37g but it's only half full plus the substrate and rock and DW take up a bit of space so you're talking what, maybe 15g of water actually in the tank?

I'd stick with something a bit smaller if it were me  

As for the tannins, maybe a bag of purigen in the filter would help


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

yea, the haps are gonna stay at the shop until i setup my buddys tank, then im gonna make him breed them...haha

purigen didn't help at all... any other ideas?


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

You may need to change the purigen every couple of days, buy 2 bags so you can regenerate one while the other is doin' it's thang. COuld help along with the water changes. You could also add carbon to the filter. I KNOW that most folks on here say that it absorbs all the nutrients etc but I don't think it absorbs them all, I've used carbon in the beginning stages of many of my tanks and saw zero detrimental effects but it did help clear tannins in my 20g and the plants grew fine. I know my tanks are low light and therefore require fewer nutrients for the plants, but I'd imagine with the immense amount of growth from the above water growth, your underwater plants are in pretty low light conditions too and not needing a ton of nutrients either. I'd say it's worth a shot even if you have to add a little extra ferts for a couple weeks until the tannins clear.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

p.s. love the idea of making other people put fish you want in their tanks, I do that with my boyfriend's tank because he's got a 60g so has room for larger things


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

haha thanks, i may run a ton of carbon and say screw it. haha


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

that works too


----------



## Triv (Jan 10, 2010)

No disrespect taken. Just offering the advice you asked for. My experience with schooling africans varies. Some are highly aggressive some aren't. This fish is generally similar to most africans in that they have less aggression or more aggression depending on stocking and tank volume. Unlike pairing fish that will not really mess with eachother, these will/can tear eachother up. Most people tend to keep several females and a male together in a larger aquarium to address the conspecific aggression. It's why you often hear about people purposefully overstocking africans.

I use pillow batting in my filters for tannins.. works well for me.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

yea, i admit that i usually will grossly overstock africans in a display tank, I feel for breeding though it isn't needed... when I breed I breed for color not for sheer amount of babies... ive done well though, i guess it varies...

what kinda africans have you kept?


----------



## Triv (Jan 10, 2010)

A huge variety really.. Haps, mbunas, shellies, tilapia.. too many to keep track of really. I eventually decided to try softer water fish and haven't went back.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

nice... i dunno. i love my africans, even in soft water i find a way to keep them...

haha


----------



## Triv (Jan 10, 2010)

Nods, I love em all.. just needed a change. I really liked the shellies. Would still have them if they meshed with my water and plants.. hmm they still might.. i'm in the mid to upper 7's on my ph..


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

i pulled it off...ha!
do it up


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

i think im gonna switch the filter media tomorrow... chemipure and microm pads... i only use root tabs and excel... do you think the chemi will pull too much?


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

I have no experience with chemipure. It's hard to know for sure, but if you see a difference in plant growth you could try upping the excel dose until the tannins have cleared. My anecdotal experience is that carbon in my filter helped remove tannins without detrimental effect to the plants, I know it's not chemipure, but....


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

chemi is a little weaker than carbon, so i guess i can pull it off...


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

I'd try it then for sure. It's worth a shot anyway. I need to get some carbon in my 10g filter, the tannins are still ridiculous! So i'm feeling your pain! :hihi:


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

yea, its really annoying..


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

For sure. I didn't realize my tannins had gotten so bad again until i saw the tank with the lights off and YIKES! 

p.s. I posted those new fish pics


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

i know, my stupid boss blocked photobucket though so i can't see them till tonight!!!

also, do you think i should cut back the roots of the pothos plant or let em keep growing?


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Awww poop! Even though they're posted as images in the post? That is lame! lol 

Erm....I don't know much about growing emerged plants with submersed roots so I don't want to tell you to try trimming them and have you kill the plant! I do know that you can cut the hanging roots off of submerged plants without killing them though so....I'd probab;y ask one of the riparium experts though


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

eh, it is a pothos plant, i could probably throw it off the roof and it wont die..


----------



## Triv (Jan 10, 2010)

You can trim the roots and the plant itself. It will actually trigger a small growth spurt in a lot of cases. I like the roots personally, and I'm sure any forthcoming fry will as well.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

maybe they can stay... 

anyone have any experience with swordtails? i had an idea... 
since my male is appearently sterile... think i can add a normal red sword to bring some babies out?


----------



## Triv (Jan 10, 2010)

If your male swordtail is a lyretail he can be functionally sterile. Which, may be ytour issue with him in particular. As for the use of a sub male, it should be fine. You may have a bit of fin nipping between the two males as they are territorial at times and breed colonies I doubt it will be an issue in aquarium strains. If you are sure the babies have proper hiding space to survive then this is a good solution. I would go with a Neon male myself. Neon koi sounds nice to me.

These may not be true lines though and you could end up with a comglomeration of color. I do not know how kois were bred or how the lines are maintained so your guess is as good as mine if you are wanting them to breed true. However, if they do breed true or they make something you like you can cross them back intot eh parent generation to try to lock it in. I did a lot of work on fancy guppies years back and the genetics involved there are nuts.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

the swordtail isn't lyretail, i think he drank too much mountain dew and ... well... you know... i guess a red swordtail is gonna work... haha


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, so its an omen... i put the chemi in the tank with a micron pad and the tank turned grey... and i rinsed the chemi.. so i guess i gotta rescape today and setup more filtration..


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

The tank turned GREY?! What does that mean? Sorry to hear it i guess? Good luck with the rescape etc!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

i looks like the chemipure bag opened and spilled the contents into the tank... that didnt happen though...oh well.. i got something to do tonight...haha


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

hahaha bummer! Very weird....well, good luck! Make sure to take pics of the rescape


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

of course... i think i am going to grossly over filter it now.. im tired of having issues.. the fish are coming out too i think...


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

looks like my tannin troubles are resolved! 

post tomorrow when the tank settles and I finish trimming the pothos!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

tannin troubles are over!









however after the water change all my gold occelatus are missing in action...
doubled up the filtration and im waitin on the red root floater... but it looks like i wanted.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Sweet tank!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

thanks! its almost done


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I like that Pothos plant. Has it grown much while in the tank?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

oh god yes, i trim about 18" every 3 weeks...


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

The tank is looking fantastic! So nice to be able to see inside the water now!  

How did you resolve the tannins issue so quickly?! I need ideas! :hihi:


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Well I changed all the water and only have the driftwood above the water level now. 

Lol


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

hahahaha, oh, that would do it! :tongue:


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Worked super well. Hahaha


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

It looks alot better! Congrates on 1k posts F22!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

i got a nice runner off the crinum plant!


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow! That's awesome man! Any new updates on the tank?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

needs a water change, i may do it now...lol


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

new runner from the crinum... again!!!










got one on both sides of the adult plant now


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Seems like you're doing the right thing.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

im really happy about the new growth!


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Do you have CO2 on it or no?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

nope... just alot of light.
lolz
and way too many fish, but i use root tabs and excel


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Very cool runners and new growth, congrats! You must be doing something right! 

Personally, I find slightly overstocking a tank helps the plants immensely!  :hihi:


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

I do love to overstock!


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

roud: me too! have you seen how many fish are in my 30g?! :icon_lol:


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Yea. Its pretty wild. Haha


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

hahahaha yes, yes it is. 

p.s. I really want guppies again now, thanks a lot! :tongue: :hihi:


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Come in to the shop. I have about 200 english lace !


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Unfortunately i have about $0.00 to spend on fish right now and less room to house the endless supply of guppies  

But thanks! Maybe some time soon(ish)......i hope anyway!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Ahhhh bum out, well when I get babies ill raok you some


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

That would be SWEET! Thanks!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

No worries. Will shoot ýou a pm when I got me some babies.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Jan 4, 2010)

how did you get your bamboo to grow so big? and how long did it take?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

i water all my terrestrial plants with fish water, the bamboo has since been pulled outta the tank, got too tall and was messing with my lighting... now it lives in a coffee pot on my floor.

lol


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Woah....watering terrestrial plants with fish water.....that is sort of brilliant....why didn't I ever think of that?! lol

And where was the bamboo? I don't recall bamboo....now i have to go look back through all the pics, i'm feeling very unobservant at the moment :hihi: *edit* found it! You only had it in for the first couple of pics, I feel better now. lol


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

yea, it was getting too tall, much like the pothos...haha, i wanna get the new USB eheim thats coming out for this tank, hopefully the rep will promo me one...haha


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

USB....like you plug it into the computer? :tongue: I have NO idea what you mean by that but i'm sure it would be awesome if you could get a promo!!! :biggrin:


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

plugs into the comp! i want one so bad


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

wow, its so expensive, and it only runs on a pc... bummer!
im gonna have to have my brother build me a pc now...haha


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hmmm...I have a PC [13 working in fact...but, need to dig out the one with windows 7 as I'm on stupid XP ATM...] and that'd be freakin' sweet to have the 125 next to my computer and have it monitoring that! :icon_mrgr Dammit...I need to NOT buy more expensive stuff...the reef is going to kill me as is...

Oh, your tank's looking awesome BTW!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

thanks for the compliment!

btw the eheim only works with xp or 32 bit vista


----------



## Fish4Fun (Jan 4, 2010)

well if your ever wanting to get rid of the bamboo ill take it.
just PM me when your going to


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

eh, its already at about 4 feet, i think im just gonna let it grow...


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Wait.....seriously.....it plugs into a computer? Or are you just joking about that and I am missing it? 

If you are not joking and are serious it only plugs into a PC, does this mean you are, dare i ask, a Mac person like me?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

i am a mac user. haha so i need a new computer for my fish tank


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

niiiiiice me too. 

Well, sucky about the needing a PC part. D#%N THEM! :tongue:


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

i need a mac. I'm an art nerd, so i have to have photoshop..haha

yea, im gonna have my brother (computer nerd) build me something fast, im thinking a wanna go 8 gig ram...

haha


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

new growth on my red root floater!


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Nice! Yeah I use Adobe suite for lots of things too as a biologist, I need to make pretty graphs and stuff for papers. Plus, it doesn't crash nearly as often is is much more willing to run nine zillion programs at once for me (also important when i'm using word, excel, the internet, powerpoint and photoshop and / or illustrator simultaneously for making presentations and / or writing papers ). SWEET.

Sweet new growth! And great picture! 

I might have to hit you up for some of that RRF if you have some to spare. I'm thinking a floating plant would be a good way to cut down the light in my 10g a little bit to reduce the algae


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

No doubt. Yea. I'm a photoshop junkie. Stupid art school. Haha


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

so i nedd more gold occelatus... im down to a pair... my wholesaler wont ship me a bunch of females though... 
drat!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

uuuuuuuuuupppppdaaaaaaaaaate

full tank









red root floater

















new growth, got two little ones









i just think this is a cool shot.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Wow the tank is looking really great, love that FTS! The fish look great too!  

All the plants are looking great too, awesome new shoots!  And I agree that last shot is very cool!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

haha thanks. I think m setting up a 54 corner this week and doing a transfer


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Hahaha very cool! and what will you do with this tank?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

i dunno, maybe sell, maybe keep it setup


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

cool cool. Would you set this one up as another riparium-esque setup or a full-on fish tank if you keep it?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

I think this one is stayin as is. The 54 is gonna be airplants. Maybe some sundew a small water feature and maybe a dwarf citrus tree. Lolz


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Hahahaha nice! That sounds pretty cool! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

I wish I could sell this one and get half my money back to offset the price of the new one. 

Anyone?
Anyone?


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Sorry can't help you there. 

Try the Swap n Shop?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Yea I may have too.I don't have time for 3 tanks, +gargs +eggs. Ha


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

so in my over zealous attempt to fertilize this tank, i killed the fish by over dosing the nitrogen.. well i guess i gotta get new fish...


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Well most the fish. I did a big wc and am gonna work on it more in the am. Totally bummed.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Aww! That sucks. Sorry to hear about that!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Eh it happens. Now I have to rescape again. Ughhhhh


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

little update after a major disaster...


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

so i have been using flourish root tabs in my gravel, then twice a week i am adding excel, iron, potassium, phosphorus, and nitrogen all seachem anyone think i should use anything else?


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

That sounds fine. Maybe even overkill for just an Onion plant.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

well i got my hands on some taiwan moss and i am gonna do a carpet i think.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Can I make one suggestion? I think you should hide your filter behind the riparium plants and create a water fall. Kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

i agree, but i think the filter is only temporary, i'm tryin to get the eheim rep to hook me up with a pro 3 e demo...lolz


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about the fish! I did that once by accident as well. It's a total bummer. 

On the plus side, the tank is looking fantastic. You can really see what's going on in the tank now, I dig it! 

As for fertilizing, moss also doesn't need all that much fertilizing, generally speaking the fish will do a good enough job fertilizing the moss. So if root tabs are working for the root feeder, you probably don't need to worry about fertilizing this tank much at all unless you plan to add more underwater plants. Just a thought roud:


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

my stupid crinum keeps goin yellow, i'm quite annoyed.. I added a new root tab today and i am hoping for the best.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

just ordered some crinum natans!!!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

little update since i don't like to go out on weekends, too many amateurs..

well, i took the one largest daughter plant off the mother and it looks like it is doing very well.. I also added a male red swordtail and i hope now he will breed with my one remaining koi swordtail female...

anywho... pic of the tank with the new crinum away from the mother.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

its gone, my buddy got it for his daughter...
down to one fish tank and my geckos now...


----------



## rushr (Jan 11, 2010)

this tank is gone?


----------

